# Công Ty Cổ Phần Acecook Việt Nam Chọn Rotec Là Đối Tác Tin Tưởng Chế Tạo Máy Ép Bùn Khung Bản



## Rotec Việt Nam (1/12/21)

*Công Ty Cổ Phần Acecook Việt Nam Chọn Rotec Là Đối Tác Tin Tưởng Chế Tạo Máy Ép Bùn Khung Bản*​
Vào tháng 07/2017, Công ty Cổ phần Acecook Việt Nam quyết định triển khai hợp tác với *Công ty TNHH Rotec** Việt Nam *trong việc lắp đặt dòng sản phẩm máy ép bùn khung bản RFP-30.63M tại hai cơ sở nhà máy sản xuất thực phẩm ăn liền ở Tiên Du (Bắc Ninh) và Thuận An (Bình Dương).

Sau khi đưa vào vậnhơn 5 tháng, Công ty Cổ phần Acecook Việt Nam đánh giá rất cao chất lượng và độ ổn định của máy ép bùn khung bản của Rotec Việt Nam trong việc xử lý hệ thống bùn thải trong các nhà máy sản xuất của công ty…Xem thêm…




Máy ép bùn khung bản của Rotec xử lý nước thải, bùn thải tại nhà máy sản xuất của Acecook​
CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Phòng 311, B15, đơn nguyên B, đô thị mới Đại Kim, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, TP Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0971 506 268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9UngzC_qkoVwAQDORT2dtQ
Email: sales@rotec.com.vn


----------

